# فكرة عمل الأشياء من حولنا



## عماد الشيخي (9 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أما بعد بما أننا كمهندسين في قسم يهتم بدراسة باقي العلوم يجب علينا معرفة ولو فكرة عامة عن هذه العلوم و من هذا المنطلق أضع أمامكم هذا الرابط الممتع عن كيفية عمل الاشياء : 
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/index.htm
أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم وتستفيدوا منه
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركته :31: :31::31:


----------



## فتوح (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الذي يساعد الكثيرين منا في نمو مهاراتهم وزيادة معرفتهم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

صدقت اخي عماد معلومات هامة للجميع الله يرضى عليك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 أغسطس 2006)

موقع جيد فعلا

أتمنى لو يكون لموقعنا هذا صفحة رئيسية تكون خاصة بأخبار الهندسة ومعلومات هندسية عامة

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ferasgolf (22 أغسطس 2006)

والله ما تقصر ..........


----------



## powder (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع وارجو من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

